# Clen Cycle Suggestions



## LA1856 (Jul 16, 2012)

I decided that for my first log, I will run some clenbuterol from Man Power and see how it goes (I know Hurt is running a similar log, but more information the better, right?). I ordered 20mcg X 50 pills and man was the shipping fast! (3 days)

After doing some research, my tentative regimen will look like this (input encouraged and appreciated):

Day 1- 20mcg
Day 2- 20mcg
Day 3- 40mcg
Day 4- 40mcg
Day 5- 60mcg
Day 6- 60mcg
Day 7- 80mcg
Day 8- 80mcg
Day 9- 60mcg
Day 10- 60mcg
Day 11- 60mcg
Day 12- 40mcg
Day 13- 40mcg
Day 14- 20mcg
Day 15- 20mcg

I am keeping the dosage low because this is my first try at this and after doing some online research, I have found reviews saying MP clen is strong as hell.

I also plan on running 3-5g of taurine a day, looking on advice regarding potassium and dosage on that.


----------



## LA1856 (Jul 16, 2012)

Day 1 - Took 20mcg about 30 minutes ago and this stuff is definitely potent. I feel a little light headed and my heart rate has definitely increased a bit. Getting the jitters too. Feels a little like I just drank 6 cups of coffee on and empty stomach. I'm going to wait a few hours to see how this dosage effects me before I hit the gym.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2012)

to be honest with you, I think everyone SHOULD run their clen with Ketotifen. There are several sites out there that claim Ketotifen CANNOT upregulate beta receptors... this is simply FALSE. I have had great success running clen in conjunction with ketotifen for up to a month straight with great results. I now favor albuterol over clen because the side effects are much less. But, if you are going to run clen you've GOT to consider ketotifen. In addition to being able to run it for longer, it also helps you sleep at night, like a baby. One of the side effects of clen is being hot and getting an itchy feeling at night. WIth ketotifen the stuff just knocks you right out and you wake up feeling refreshed. CAUTION: do NOT use ketotifen during the day unless you want to nap, lol

The best way to work up to the desired dose is by going by "feel." Start with 20mcg and work your way up. Stay at each dose for at least 2 days even if you feel comfortable. Clen has a much longer half life than most, so it could take several days for you to feel the next level of dosing. Also, because of the half life, only dose it once a day in the morning. If you dose it before bed or even in the evening, good luck!


----------



## DF (Jul 16, 2012)

Great another Clen log.  Will be following with interest.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

I like this good inatiave from you bro. The most info the better and experience is what it counts for feedabck.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dosing i would play it by ear starting at 15-20 mcg and up it from there. I would use ketotifen with it too.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking forward to your results bro.  I'm on day 4 of 40mcg, not sure if I'll be ramping up, waiting to hear back from my coach on that.


----------



## LA1856 (Jul 17, 2012)

Get Some said:


> to be honest with you, I think everyone SHOULD run their clen with Ketotifen. There are several sites out there that claim Ketotifen CANNOT upregulate beta receptors... this is simply FALSE. I have had great success running clen in conjunction with ketotifen for up to a month straight with great results. I now favor albuterol over clen because the side effects are much less. But, if you are going to run clen you've GOT to consider ketotifen. In addition to being able to run it for longer, it also helps you sleep at night, like a baby. One of the side effects of clen is being hot and getting an itchy feeling at night. WIth ketotifen the stuff just knocks you right out and you wake up feeling refreshed. CAUTION: do NOT use ketotifen during the day unless you want to nap, lol
> 
> The best way to work up to the desired dose is by going by "feel." Start with 20mcg and work your way up. Stay at each dose for at least 2 days even if you feel comfortable. Clen has a much longer half life than most, so it could take several days for you to feel the next level of dosing. Also, because of the half life, only dose it once a day in the morning. If you dose it before bed or even in the evening, good luck!



Thanks for the advice! I'm going to try the first few days without ketotifen and see how my sleeping goes. I understand it is more effective if I use it, but since it is my first time doing this I'm going to keep to the basic clen for 2 weeks and then take 2 weeks off and see where I'm at. The next time I do this I will run it with ketotifen and note differences.



Hurt said:


> Looking forward to your results bro.  I'm on day 4 of 40mcg, not sure if I'll be ramping up, waiting to hear back from my coach on that.



Glad I've got someone else running the same product with me. I just got back from the gym, and noticed and elevated body temperature (I sweat more), a somewhat elevated heart rate, and good energy. The slight nausea and jitters went away within a 2-3 hours of dosage after I pounded about a half gallon of water and got some food on my stomach.


----------



## LA1856 (Jul 18, 2012)

Day 3 - Upped my dosage to 40mcg today. Just took it so we will see how I'm feeling in about 30 minutes. Yesterday the 20mcg dosage worked just fine, elevated heart rate in the gym, increased sweating, and body temperature. The clen also gives me good energy, but I do think it gives me a slight headache. 

Side note: I weighed in at 198 on Monday, Day 1 and I will not be weighing myself again until Friday, Day 5.


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

Any updates??


----------



## LA1856 (Aug 2, 2012)

Had to take unexpected business trip to NYC last week so I didn't continue on my regimen. After 5 days, I dropped about 7 pounds, which I attribute to the clen in combination with a good diet, 30 minutes of cardio, and a regular lifting routine.  I restarted this Monday the 30th, and after having a good time in NYC and eating terribly, I was 199lbs.  Going to run the full 14 day cycle now and try to make a more accurate log. I've been running 40mcg Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and today (Thursday). I will only up the dosage when I do not feel the effects of the clen at the current dosage.  MP clen is pretty strong and I've seen results with only 40mcg.


----------

